# Transmissions or Twist Mechanisms



## Tykemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello All - I am looking for Wall Street II pen twist mechanisms and can't find any, the pen kit is from Woodcraft but they don't have any seperate twist mechanisms. I noticed the Gatsby pen from Penn State and maybe that is the same but can't tell. If anyone can help me I much appreciate it.
Respectfully,
Ty Morgan


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you trying to replace a bad one or do you need just the transmissions for another project? The Mesa from Woodturningz.com uses the same transmission as near as I can tell and if you call them up I'm pretty sure they'd sell you some replacement transmissions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tykemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Are you trying to replace a bad one or do you need just the transmissions for another project? The Mesa from Woodturningz.com uses the same transmission as near as I can tell and if you call them up I'm pretty sure they'd sell you some replacement transmissions.


I am trying to replace a bad one. Thank you for your response Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2015)

Tykemo said:


> I am trying to replace a bad one. Thank you for your response Colin!



Call woodcraft customer service, (I use the 800 number on their website, you might have to ask a few times to get transferred to the right person but it does work) Explain nicely the issue and they'll usually replace the part at no charge. (I've had to do it in the past)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2015)

Calling Woodcraft support is the best move, because there are 2 different innards to those pens which probably are not compatible -- even though they look almost identical from the outside.

One kind has all the mechanism connected to the nose cone (and the entire barrel slides over this and grips the transmission.) I know that the Mesa from Woodturningz is this type.

The other kind has couplers which push into both ends of the barrel. The barrel screws onto the nose cone, and the transmission screws into the opposite end of the barrel. The finial cap is a friction-fit over the end of the transmission. I know that the Gatsby from PennState is this type, as is the LeRoi version 1 from Smitty's Pen Works. (LeRoi v2 is the same construction, but based around a 3/8" barrel tube instead of the Gatsby/Sierra/Mesa/WallSt which use a 27/64" barrel tube.)

Anyway -- know knowing which of these two types the Wall St II matches means I'm reluctant to say which other kit would have parts that can be used interchangeably.

Hope this helped rather than piled on more layers of confusion

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

I agree with calling them. I actually have a store that's local to me and every so often there's a merchandise stumble. But, they have always been very gracious about the returns. ( a few might have been my fault )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 1, 2015)

You can get Sierra transmission here:
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_71&products_id=4374

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

